

Which ci system to choose? circleci/Codeship/TravisCi/Jenkins? - ekeren

We have a suite of bash scripts that runs all our tests, here are the specifications:<p>- It runs on mac (for ios-application testing  and unit)<p>- It activate a browser (chrome&#x2F;safari) for testing the web UI - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.rollout.io&#x2F;2015&#x2F;03&#x2F;how-we-automate-our-sdk-tests-to-support-delivery-to-millions-of-mobile-users&#x2F;<p>- It runs nodejs tests on the server<p>- It need to integrate with selenium<p>- Our code base is on github<p>- Our deployment is on Amazon EC2<p>Any tips on how to choose the CI provider?
======
fmotlik
Hi, Co-founder and CTO from Codeship here.

happy to help you out with getting started. Currently we don't support OSX as
base build system, but would be interesting to see if its necessary for you or
if our Linux machines work as well (sounds like they should if you deploy to
EC2). You can send me an email to flo@codeship.com if you have any questions

